# Win an Evo 465 at Stealth Adder Rock Comp



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Australian Kayak Specialists will have up for grabs an Evo 465 for the entrant who hooks the first Bill Fish at the Stealth Adder Rock Offshore Kayak Fishing Comp (viewtopic.php?f=43&t=57611).

There will also be heaps of other prizes up for grabs, thanks to our sponsors Shimano, Blade Kayak Fishing Journal, Tonic eyewear , Yakfisher Magazine and Shark Shield.










This comp is open to all experience level kayak fisherman and is a great opportunity to socialize with likeminded individuals.

There are only a few spots remaining , so if you are interested drop me a mail.






List of Attendees:

IndieDog
Safa
Threadfin5
Yaqdog
Tommo
Sunshiner
DaveyG
IdoBar
Lazybugger
SpottyMac
Couta101
Kayakone
Ant
TouringTom
DennisT
qyak
Killer
Kahuna
Pedro
Steve Millington
Nad97
Guy Mckenzie-Smith
Eye-tag
Red Phoenix
HardPlastic
Paulo
Lynette
Sonic
RedGreg
Sam Burly
Jaro
Dennis
Grinner
Huwie
DaveAndo
Salticrack
sprocket
Daniel Caldwel
Rodpac
Duran
Nico


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Lazybugger how about someone like me who got to test paddle an evo 495 and can't stop thinking about it but can't afford to buy one. Also who would love to go for this fishing comp but can't even afford to share the costs with someone else. After paddling yours i've decided i'm going to get one myself when I can actually afford it. I couldn't believe it when I saw this post about winning one. What an awesome prize, I can't imagine anyone targeting anything else during the comp now. My day will come sometime though.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Lazybugger you give up easy, that's an awesome prize.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

It's MINE!!! , I tell yah, MINE!!!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Some of our Sponsors prizes have started to arrive....










Still a few more on the way....


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Making me wish I wasn't going to Mackay now. Maybe this will become an annual thing and I will be able to make the next one.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

billpatt said:


> Making me wish I wasn't going to Mackay now. Maybe this will become an annual thing and I will be able to make the next one.


Thats the plan - looking to do this one once a year. Hopefully get a few more on board next time...


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Salti - mate you better hope he doesnt win the comp because you will never hear the end of it...

Speaking of the old chap. Safa was kind enough to get on board with some sponsorship for the team comp.

In this comp , contestants are playing for pride. And this










Proudly donuted.... sorry.... donated by Chameleon Dental Laboratory









*Shp5b/ 55 Railway St, Mudgeeraba QLD 4213, Australia
(07) 5522 9394*


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Salti old sea dredge, there's some good old green attached to that comp that would see you boys sipping on some frothy 'skinny latte's" and enjoying a good feed looking over your favourite fishing spot,but you don't have to worry about that as you'll have to get past the little knee high surf to at least have ago,you bring the donuts and ill give you some pink thread to fix your bruised ego after we cut ya in two.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm going to be at the comp, but not in it... However... if I did enter, and caught a gar (not the snub-nose), when fishing from the beach, would that be counted??? 8) :lol: :lol: Gar have bills!

Jimbo


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

You blokes keep your grubby little hands off my kayak & trophy :lol: .OK!!!! 
Seriously I hope I get past the surf FIRST!! then its GAME ON!!!

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Need Some of These?










Or perhaps one of These?










Drop me a mail. Spots nearly all gone.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Ill be sexy for ya big fella


----------

